# Safe live plants for the tegu vivarium?



## Random8A (Jun 4, 2013)

I've finally got my new tegu vivariums set up. I'm looking to jazz it up alittle. I was thinking live plants? But what exactly would a safe plant be considered? Also--any cool fixture ideas?

Thanks forum!


----------



## Josh (Jun 4, 2013)

Anything widely held to be non-toxic. Probably most indoor type plants you'll find at Walmart/Target type stores. I know Pothos should be OK with just about anything.
Try cross-checking your research with this list http://lllreptile.com/info/library/...-/list-of-nontoxic-plants-for-your-terrarium/


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 5, 2013)

I put spider plants in with my little ones because I have a ton of spider plants. They get dug up. My adults have no plants.


----------



## Random8A (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay, cool. I have a feeling my big babies are going to smash them, but it'll be interesting to see how the plants will do!


----------

